# RO at the movies



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Some of you perhaps enjoy a trivia. In Denmark there was a movie called "Een pige og 39 sømænd (1965)"

The story was about a very young single girl (an RO) on a ship togheter with 39 men. As i remember the movie was a timetypical qlichee about young blonde girls, seamens and all predictiable situations...

You can watch a short cut on youtube. 
In the beginning the RO is the girl in pink dress.
Decide the level yourself. The radio room is seen in a short sequence.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qar7XH63_JI


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

She looks just how I imagined the ops at PCH would look like, especially after 3 months out east


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Only slightly off-topic. In the Summer of 1963, on a visit (prolonged by cargo heating problems) to discharge Boscan crude at Nynashamn, south of Stockholm, we went as group to the cinema - there was only the one. The attraction was that the film had an English title - The Weekend.

Having paid what we thought was a lot of money for tickets, we got settled in and, after several 'shorts' in Swedish, the main film arrived. It turned out that the sound-track was spoken (if I remember correctly) in German, with sub-titles in Swedish for the local audience. In any case, we couldn't understand a word of it. It appeared to involve several young couples who had arranged to spend a summer weekend at a coastal holiday resort with lots of sand and pine trees. We are guessing here, but I think that the plot involved swapping of partners, with lots of implicit - but not explicit - sexual activity. Necking and rolling about partly-clothed in the dunes was as far as things went.

But not understanding the dialogue or the sub-titles, it proved impossible to keep track of which girl had arrived with which bloke and, in the subsequent changes, we got completely lost. 

At the end we walked out completely baffled. There being no pubs in the town, we walked back to the ship (where the Customs men had searched everywhere and sealed the bond on arrival) to drink tea or coca cola. In spite of the lack of alcohol, the debrief was long and heated. Those who had been working and had to stay aboard, and who had been bemoaning their lost opportunity to get ashore, took great pleasure in our misfortune and were very active in stirring the pot. The next few days were spent arguing about such intellectual points as a) which of the girls was the best looking and b) what the story line had been.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Sven. Hope she stopped crying before the silence period commenced (see Radio Room clock). I still wear striped pyjamas like that but probably never looked as good as that young "sparklette".

I got chatting to a female RO on vhf while anchored off Takoradi. I had big plans for her when we got alongside. Sadly, they went in while we waited outside and eventually took their berth! Ships that pass in the night - what a bummer.

Ron, I saw a Swedish film in Honningsvag in the early '70s. It was spoken in Swedish with Norwegian subtitles. There was some sort of story to it, but it stands out for showing every kind of sexual activity I could think of. Surprisingly, every once in a while, the screen went black and a sign indicating "censored" appeared. We were all baffled by what it was that the Swedes do that the Norwegians found objectionable - there didn't seem to be any thing left, unless it was something to do with a rather attractive skate.

John T.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Heres the envelope to the movie. The sparkie in black uniform. 

http://www.haushoej.dk/product.asp?product=10840

Able to buy the film from Denmark.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Could we get her to join SN?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

That's just how I imagined the Maersk Line bird in Takoradi - never know now, sniff!

John T.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Sven
Met a Norwegian Sparkette in Brazil some where, I was heading back to the ship.
It was by a launch so a few ships crews were waiting, anyway I got taking to these Norskies, one was a woman, she told she was an R/O like meself, but could handle her booze a lot better than me. As I was a wee bit drunkish, and proceeded to tell me us R/O's had an image to keep up.
I had long hair then , just like everybody in the 70's, me bizzie go ashore dungaree tuxcedo?? (think the spellings wrong there?)
Anyway she was'nt your blond scandahuvian type, more like a prop foward for Featherstone Rovers, but a nice lass, I told her I was doing me best to keep up the image of the old R/O and left it at that. I think we was at Paranagua could have been Rio Grande de Sol not sure now??
the beer goggles did help in this situation lol??
all the best
Hughesy


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Talking about dreams. During 20 years in 70, 80´s id listened every evening at 2182. Lots of female voices from Scandinavian ships and coast stations. Also Schewningen and Norddeich. But as i remeber not so usual (ever?) from brittish irish stations Why?
All those voices lookalike in my dreams from the one at the mentioned movie.

Anyway I dreamed about a special sparkie on a ferry which was on nearly every evening. When I later went with my parents whith the ferry I got permission to go to sparkie and order a phonecall back to shore and my brother. 

I remberer shiwering outside her office. An when she looked up...
She was not as I had imagined.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

...I mean which was on 2182 [/B]nearly every evening....


----------

